# Is this Labor?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We have a 2 year old FF boer doe who's due any day now. Her bag is totally full, and though I haven't seen any contractions, I think she's getting VERY close. Her vulva is huge and swollen. When she runs, it flops (sorry for the odd description LOL) because its so loose. No other odd behavior though. Any ideas why she's so swollen? I'll try to post a picture on here as well.

View attachment 12033


Ligs come and go with her and right now they're totally gone. There is a trace amount of mucus on her vulva.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trimmed the hair around it a bit.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have no idea! I'm having the exact same problem as you! Grrrr! I want her to go into labor tonight so I can spend all of tomorrow with the kids and not feel guilty about going to school on Monday. Is that too much to ask from a goat?  lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think she would be going soon. When you start seeing a lot more goo and she is more uncomfortable, then she is probably in labor.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It sounds like she's in labor...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You probably know all this; 
amber goo
standing off by herself
up & down
digging holes to China
udder full & shiny

Happy kidding!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Also posty back legs (looks like on tip toes and legs are straight as boards) they will typically go "hide" alao


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If ligs are gone expect baby within 24 hours..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And don't check ligs after urination


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If her udder is getting really super tight , she may be kidding soon. 

The poofy-ness is quite normal with some Does, this late in pregnancy, she is preparing for her kids, which is really good.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Also don't check ligs if they have been laying down..get them up and moving a bit then check em..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

yep no lig checking when laying down or around the time they are peeing/pooing, do it after they are finished and take a few steps.

Is her tail kind of loose and floppy? Our does can still somewhat hold their tails up, but not too much.
Is she staying off by herself? or doing things others mentioned like digging, getting up and down? staring off at the walls? Seemingly extra clingy <some does can be very clingy>, talking to her belly? Looking towards her rear end? When they are getting ready to start laboring, ours typically get a posty look so their back legs are really straight.
Oh, and some does will look sunken in around the tail head and belly <so sunken in that they may not even look pregnant anymore!>

Do you have her in a kidding stall? We have a doe that will absolutely NOT kid unless she is in a stall & by herself. She will pace all day otherwise.

Good Luck! Hopefully she's in the final stretch and you'll have some sweet babies on the ground soon!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

She's bottom of the totem pole so she's always kind of sequestered. Her tail head is indeed sunken, as well as her stomach. Haven't seen her talking to her belly or looking posty, though. I'll check on her again in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watch her


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How's your doe? Any changes?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

As of last night she had a small string of mucus. Ill keep you guys updated and take some pics once we have babies!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wooo hooo sounds like progress. Hope she has them today before it gets the night time cold. Happy kidding


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> wooo hooo sounds like progress. Hope she has them today before it gets the night time cold. Happy kidding


It's been 19° and under all day. Still no kids, but her bag is now tight and id say well have kids by morning.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Good Luck! Wishing you a wonderful kidding, keep us posted!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Just got a call from my best friend saying she's stringing and contracting! Running out there now!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the kids! Good luck! Stay warm!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

any baby's???


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Nothing! Will go check on her in the morning! I don't doubt that we'll have kids tomorrow!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't wait to hear back about what's going on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Curiosity is killing this cat, LOL  Can't wait to see kiddo's


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Still NOTHING! She's obviously read the doe code  This morning, she wasnt even stringing anymore. Darn goats going to be the death of me! We also have two other does due in 8 days, and one looks like she's carrying trips, so i dont doubt that she'll deliver a few days early. After this we get a little break until february and march when we have 15 more does due!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so feeling your pain right now!!! I think my girl has read the Doe Code to!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I remember those waiting days....My does seem to always go over their due date, or try really hard to keep me guessing!

Hopefully she won't keep you in suspense too much longer!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Come on, ladies, we need our baby fix! Give up the doe code :laugh:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Come on, ladies, we need our baby fix! Give up the doe code :laugh:


Still nothing! *sigh*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, still nothing, Drats


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Picture of Primrose today. She just keeps getting more swollen.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeez, Primrose, just pop already! LOL.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I seen the pic and thought the same thing! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

From the way the udder looks in that pic, she probably still has a lot of filling to do? 
Our does due in January have udders like that. Hopefully she doesn't make you wait that long tho!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> From the way the udder looks in that pic, she probably still has a lot of filling to do?
> Our does due in January have udders like that. Hopefully she doesn't make you wait that long tho!


She's a first freshener, and her udder is quite tight. You can't see it in the picture, but it sticks out behind her legs because its so tight. She has a very small udder though and I'm afraid she's going to have trouble taking care of anything more than a single. Luckily her tummy's quite small and I think *pray* that she only has one.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

12/16/12 update


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Is that streaming I see? If so babies really soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's looking sunken around the tail in that pic. How are her ligs? are they still there or gone?
You have to give us more info than a picture...it's torture if you don't lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hehe, I apologize! I didn't want to stress her by handling too much. Yes, she's streaming. No babies quite yet. Hoping sometime tonight or tomorrow- though I've been saying that for a week!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhh you poor soul...waiting is such sweet torture!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Come on Primrose!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Darn goat. Lol. Nothing. 


She was leaking colostrum yesterday though and her bag is getting tighter and tighter.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We have a perfect little buckling!!!!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhh, cute!!! I hope it went nice and smooth!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats he is beautiful!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wahoo! Congratulations to you and to mama!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wooo finally, he's so cute!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright!! More pics please!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Boer kids are really starting to grow on me


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks wonderful! Took long enough lol I'm in the same boat right now keep thinking its soon and nothing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! ADORABLE and so worth the wait!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute, congrats


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I went out to check on her and there he was! Just born! She did great and is being very motherly, which is what I was worrying about- being a FF. took him about 30 min to get the hang of nursing, but after I held him at her udder for a while, he finally took to it. 

I'll take some better pics in the morning, and it's raining and supposed to snow tonight. OF COURSE when we have babies lol. We also have two more does due now. I'd give them 3-8 days though, even though their due date was yesterday.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Got some new pictures of Pip!! It ended up snowing two inches so we moved Pip and Prim into a back pen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That face!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Such a cute little darling!


----------

